# The Watch Source



## TrickyLad (Sep 24, 2008)

Is the watch source website good to use.

whats the service like, delivery, genuine product.

if anyones used them could they let me know. i am thinking of purchasing a breitling but on breitlings website it says 99% of internet watches are fake, only buy from shops


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

TrickyLad said:


> Is the watch source website good to use.
> 
> whats the service like, delivery, genuine product.
> 
> if anyones used them could they let me know. i am thinking of purchasing a breitling but on breitlings website it says 99% of internet watches are fake, only buy from shops


If you are thinking about buying something of that sort of value and you are unsure of the source or seller and if it is in the UK what's another 50 or 100 quid to actually go and collect it in person. I have never understood this whole internet ot ebay idea especially for high value items like watches or cars.

Breitling are bound to say that to push buyers towards AD's so I would doubt the percentage figure on fakes but there are a lot out there.

B.


----------



## TrickyLad (Sep 24, 2008)

i am not sure. i mean it just seems to be an online shop of watches, nobody selling them out of his back room i think

def not like ebay

but would be interested if anyone has had any dealing with them in the past


----------

